

Anti-corruption blogger Navalny sentenced to 5 years behind bars - areski
http://rt.com/news/navalny-verdict-court-guilty-234/

======
eps
One man's "anti-corruption blogger" is another man's the "US-funded shit-
stirring puppet". It's not all exactly black and white, but it _is_ 100%
political.

~~~
wwosik
I don't know the case, but do you think talking about concrete corruption
cases is "stirring unrest against legitimate government"?

------
znowi
Although, the charges may be true, the case is undoubtedly politically
motivated. Incriminated $500K is a tiny drop in the ocean of "approved"
corruption routinely carried out by the state officials and their affiliated
companies.

When a big fish is "caught" (mostly due to "falling out of favor", not actual
crime committed), if it's of the same "party", it's gently ousted out of their
position and/or the country for a comfortable retirement. If an opposition - a
fancy, exemplary trial is conducted... unless they slip away to the UK :)

------
teleological
Wait, isn't Russia the "first to stand against human rights violations carried
out by the powerful rather than the powerless"? You kidder, you, Edward
Snowden.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Edward Snowden will be more than happy to receive asylum from Germany or
Australia but they don't exactly line for that.

So he had to settle on Russia.

~~~
teleological
He had to settle on Russia because his first choice, China, sent him packing.

------
rorrr2
That's Russia for you. Anybody going against the corrupt ruling party is
either killed or imprisoned.

Actually, it's worse than that. The conviction rate in Russia is something
like 99%, meaning that if you get charged with a crime, you will be found
guilty. There are judges that have NEVER issued an innocent verdict in their
career.

~~~
yread
Japan has 99.97%

~~~
Tyr42
That's because they drop any case that they have a chance of losing, since it
reflects poorly on them.

~~~
Zikes
Part of their strategy is also to conclude that almost any murder is a
suicide, which artificially inflates those statistics quite a bit.

------
anovikov
As a Russian, i support that. He was too stupid to try fighting the system
openly, playing on their own field.

~~~
terabytest
Why is fighting openly a bad move? If it's true that the case that got him in
jail was fabricated, he's been detained in an unjust way and he doesn't
deserve it just because he fought openly. I think he'd actually deserve even
more praise for being open about his identity and fighting the system
directly.

~~~
conductor
I see this in this manner: smart people in Russia know that the government is
evil and that it can (and will) abuse its power to ensure they reserve their
power and money. They know democracy doesn't work as intended, it's a theater.

Contrary to that, people of the western world still believe that they can
oppose an abusive government in courts and by voting for another government.

~~~
cpncrunch
Well in most of the western world you CAN do precisely that (and it happens
regularly). If people get pissed off with the government, they give it the
boot. Unfortunately the Russian people have never had real democracy, so they
don't realise that this should be the norm. In my country we would simply
never put up with that shit. You see people putting up with shitty, oppressive
governments all the time in countries like Zimbabwe, Russia, China, Syria,
etc. Recently people in some parts of the middle east have finally realised
that they can get rid of crappy governments. It's actually quite easy if the
people can actually be bothered. The people of Russia did get rid of their
Tsars a while back, but unfortunately they seem to have a new Tsar.

~~~
anovikov
We had real democracy, in 1993-1996. Basically we democratically voted against
it. Democracy is against Russian traditions, and most people either actively
opposed it or passively (i.e. voting for the funniest candidate to discredit
the whole system), and people were happy we gradually returned to normalcy,
which is dictatorship.

------
qwerz123
So stealing 10.000 cubic meters of wood from organization "Kirovles" is now
"political case", "fighting against the system" and "did nothing"? Ok I'll
keep this in mind.

~~~
sesm
> created: 23 minutes ago

\+ 15 rubles

~~~
qwerz123
I have been reading HN for a long time. But yes i wanted to leave a comment
because we all know how media (especially US) is independent. Independent from
truth, morale and objectivism of course.

~~~
jarman
слишком толсто

you are trolling badly

~~~
arkades
Did you just call him "a little fat"?

~~~
anonymfus
No, it's adverb. Literally "too bold", meaning "you are trolling too bold".

